# Help!



## Mary (Feb 7, 2006)

I want to sell a G. Lapierre Superlux racing bike (1975). Any idea of the value? Where do I go to find out asking price.
Thanks,
Mary


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

See if anything close is on Ebay. Not sure otherwise. Good luck.


----------

